# Travel Destinations > Central Asia >  Dong Van rocky highland food

## seovnts

Dong Van rocky highland food 

The northern mountainous area of Ha Giang has become an attractive tourist destination for its natural beauty and a wide variety of unique foods.


Rocky mountainsides are covered with green corn in early summer, followed by the only rice crop of the year. From the high mountains, one has a great view of the deep valleys below with terraced rice fields where HMong farmers work. , Ha Giang spinach has shoots as big as asparagus sprouts and yellow flowers. It has become a common food source for people living in the lowlands where fresh vegetables are in great demand.

All year round, the cool temperature of the mountains, especially in the districts of Dong Van and Meo Vac, offer favorable conditions for local people to grow fresh crops such as cucumbers and Dutch beans. 
In these two districts fresh rice always cooked in aluminum pots and kept warm with coals, making the rice more delicious than rice cooked in electric cookers in lowland areas.
Normally, in order to fully explore the four mountainous districts, a tourist has to spend a night in Ha Giang after traveling 320km by car from Hanoi. The following morning they continue their trip around high mountain slopes and often stop for lunch in the town of Yen Minh. 
The food here is unique, featuring boiled spinach, young corn ears, minced meat and stream shrimp fried with lemon leaves.
In winter, Chinese sausage and smoked meat are specialties. The sausage is minced meat mixed with spices, stuffed into a small pig intestine and baked on hot coals before being put on a smoking shelf. 
The smoked meat is part of the rump, lean and fat, mixed with the shoulder of a young pig which has been cut into long pieces and salted for a week before being hung on the smoking shelf. After it is cooked, the taste of salt and fat may seem strange to someone unfamiliar with this delicacy.
The heart of the northernmost area of Vietnam is Dong Van town. The centre of the stone highland region features the majestic beauty of three market rows that the French built in the 1930s when they discovered this area. 
If you come to the rocky highlands, try ga meo, a special, local variety of chicken. The chickens feet, crest, skin, meat and bones are all black. It is often boiled, deep fried or cooked with ginger. The Ga meo meat is quite unusual; firm but not tough, lean but tasty.

----------


## davidmike794

The northern mountainous area of Ha Giang has become an attractive tourist destinationfor its natural beauty and a wide variety of unique foods.

Rocky mountainsides are covered with green corn in early summer, followed bythe only rice crop of the year. From the high mountains, one has a great viewof the deep valleys below with terraced rice fields where H’Mong farmers work., Ha Giang spinach has shoots as big as asparagus sprouts and yellow flowers.It has become a common food source for people living in the lowlands wherefresh vegetables are in great demand.All year round, the cool temperature of the mountains, especially in thedistricts of Dong Van and Meo Vac, offer favorable conditions for local peopleto grow fresh crops such as cucumbers and Dutch beans.In these two districts fresh rice always cooked in aluminum pots and kept warmwith coals, making the rice more delicious than rice cooked in electric cookersin lowland areas.Normally, in order to fully explore the four mountainous districts, a touristhas to spend a night in Ha Giang after traveling

----------


## teena4gupta

Well to be honest, I never try the taste of Dong Van rocky highland food, I personally don't know how's the taste for highland food.

----------


## LindaWalter

Nice post. Thanks for the share.

----------


## davidsmith36

Rough mountainsides are shrouded with green corn in early summer, trailed by the main rice yield of the year. From the high mountains, one has an awesome perspective of the profound valleys beneath with terraced rice fields where H'Mong agriculturists work. 
Ha Giang spinach has shoots as large as asparagus sprouts and yellow blossoms. It has turned into a typical nourishment hotspot for individuals living in the marshes where crisp vegetables are in incredible request.

----------


## Adamjones

Dong Van spreads on 4 districts of Ha Giang province and is recognized as Global Geopark by UNESCO. Huge and rugged limestone mountains with tortuous ways become challenges for each traveler conquered. 
Dong Van highland impresses you with infinitive green sight and wild beauty of nature. You should not only discover the amazing Dong Van nature but also experience the culture of over 17 ethnic minorities in here. This will be unforgotten memory for you about Dong Van stone highland.

----------


## steffidsouza46

The highland, border province of Ha Giang is located in Vietnams northeast region with its wild and on rocky slopes in Dong Van District, Ha Giang Province. A tray of food and a ceremony to offer the Rice Genie.

----------


## nguyentra3493

Tha Bet (thabet) is considered as the house that owns the largest and most diverse online game store. There are all forms of sports betting, attractive card games, etc. with high winning rates. Including prizes up to 5 billion VND. Please visit Tha Bet to join

----------

